

Goldman Gives Some Clients Chance to Invest in Uber - lingben
http://online.wsj.com/articles/goldman-gives-some-clients-chance-to-invest-in-uber-1417470531

======
NicoJuicy
And who's going to earn a lot of money with it? Yes, Goldman

